# 2006 Pontiac GTO Trunk setup



## Quicksilver06 (Jun 23, 2008)

So here is what I have come up with due to a very small trunk space.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

cleeeean! Is there a box behind the wall?


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

NICE!! You oughta mount some brushes inside those trunk hinge slots to conceal the wiring.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

looks great almost like some kind of old skool install with all the AC and Streetwires stuff.

But where is the rest of it?

Jason


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

BKH said:


> NICE!! You oughta mount some brushes inside those trunk hinge slots to conceal the wiring.


x2

Clean install! I like the RCA's.


----------



## Fenriz84 (Jul 22, 2008)

very nice...


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Very clean, nice work. How the hell do you tune like that though? Moving back and fourth from the trunk back inside the car? That sounds difficult. I need to hear the changes as I'm making them.


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice and clean. I saw your pics over at at ls2gto.com also.

GTOs FTW


----------



## Robinhood (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks great! nice and clean. I like the atention to detail and overall quality look to it.

oen small concern, the exposed 12V on the fuse block... I'd suggest geting some large red and black heat shrink and putting it over the ring terminals to keep the power from being exposed... accidents happen and it'd be a shame to lose all that hard work.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice attention to detail!




Sassmastersq said:


> Looks great! nice and clean. I like the atention to detail and overall quality look to it.
> 
> oen small concern, the exposed 12V on the fuse block... I'd suggest geting some large red and black heat shrink and putting it over the ring terminals to keep the power from being exposed... accidents happen and it'd be a shame to lose all that hard work.


Good point! Also might want to think about the exposed tips of the caps if you are concerned with possible shorting accidents.


----------



## Quicksilver06 (Jun 23, 2008)

As for the wire behind the wall, it is just there til I get the inside torn apart to run the rest of the wire to the deck and battery and etc.
No there is not a box behind the wall. In a GTO, the gas tank is behind that wall. the subs will be in the rear quarter panels when done.
I know the exposed wires are a possible short, but I don't have anything back there usually.
Thank you for all the comments. I put a lot of thought and time into this. I'll post more pics as I get further along.


----------



## Quicksilver06 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just remembered that I have some clear heat shrink to go over those terminals. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

looks nice and clean with an old school flavor to it....

B-


----------



## jk32sho (Aug 16, 2007)

nice install


----------



## jk32sho (Aug 16, 2007)

really nice install


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Hella old school.


----------



## Quicksilver06 (Jun 23, 2008)

BKH said:


> NICE!! You oughta mount some brushes inside those trunk hinge slots to conceal the wiring.


So where would I be able to find some brushes that you are talking about?


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Search for strip brushes or conveyor brushes at McMaster Carr. 

Brian


www.mcmaster.com


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice install! Having done an install in an '05 GTO I know exactly how awful they are to work with. The trunk of yours looks great bro and killer old school gear!!


----------



## Quicksilver06 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for ALL the great comments. I like the "Old School" gear comments too. I wasn't going for that, but thanks.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

AC produce some very nice gear!! and dude... its a clean and pleasant to the eye installation


----------



## Appetite (Jun 11, 2008)

Great looking setup! Very clean.
*This website* has lots of sill brush sizes to choose from, but you should be able to find them at any hardware store, Home Depot, or Lowes.


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

like what was said above, nice wiring but wheres the rest of the setup? those amps gotta be powering something!


----------



## Jason G (Feb 9, 2007)

Clean and simple. I like it!


----------



## Quicksilver06 (Jun 23, 2008)

They will be once I tear the inside of the car apart. 
The head unit is a Pioneer AVIC-Z2
The front stage will be a set of JL Audio C5 components plus Kicker CVT 6.5" subs for midbass.
The rear will be another set of JL Audio C5 components
And the subs are 2 10" alpine shallow subs that will go in the rear quarter panels.
The whole interior will be covered in RAAMaudio deadener and Ensolite foam.


----------



## mogto (Aug 17, 2008)

I just got my GTO its a 2005 and it has everything stock which sounds horrible!!!! Once you get your inside done please post pictures so i can get an idea of what looks like. thanks


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

mogto said:


> I just got my GTO its a 2005 and it has everything stock which sounds horrible!!!! Once you get your inside done please post pictures so i can get an idea of what looks like. thanks


Here are some:
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153929
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15891


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Great install Quicksilver, I bet once it's all said and done its going to sound fantastic.


----------



## swtwc99 (Jun 24, 2006)

The gas tank is behind the seat in the GTO?


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

Unfortunately


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah it's an Australian car and down there the tank was inside of the rear bumper. Oz isn't quite a litigious society as the US, so they had to move it to pass crash regulations. Right over ther rear axle behind the seats was the best spot for it.


----------



## mogto (Aug 17, 2008)

great thank you for the pictures. once I figure out what im going to put in ill post some pictures up.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

gawt damm... look at all those devices


----------

